# Snows / Blues - Do they taste good?



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

I've never eaten snow or blue goose before. Are they any good? Better than mallards?


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

The breasts are a little more oily. Taste is similar to other geese. Grill medium rare at the most and they are very good. Grill medium or more and they get tough and wild tasting like all other waterfowl.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

they're excellent, make sure to cut into chuncks and marinate overnight, wrap a piece of bacon around and grill slowly to a medium rare.

my mouth is watering thinking of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They are great. I know most won't agree but I like em better than specks. Cook as mentioned above and they are about as tender and juicy of a meat you will ever get!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*I hunted them on Hudson Bay once and the lady of the lodge stuffed the breasts' with a pepper and then grilled them to a medium rare doneness. Excellent. The spice of the pepper sorta seeped into the meat a bit and they were some of the best waterfowl I've eaten.
Good luck,
Dan*_


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Yea their great as long as you marinate,season , stuff, wrap,etc, to mask the the actual taste. Yum. I get a kick out of these posts. Nothing better than a pan fried old gander blue goose washed down with chocolate milk.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the posts. Would you consider them better than duck or about the same?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

About the same-they eat the same stuff


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would say they are better if you are washing them down with chocolate milk!!


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

soak them in cold water for 2 days, change the water every 5 or 6 hours then cook like a chicken fried steak with mashed potatoes and gravy the best i have had.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Chop, That is what I meant to say,my bad. Throw in some peanut butter toast and some pickeled beets and you've got a hearty meal.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Excellent eating, like them better than Canadas. In the spring I dare you to tell the difference between a pan fried Mallard and Snow goose.

I beleive most of the "taste like chit" attitude towards Snows come from the slobs that use it as a excuse to trash a pile of Snows they just got done jump shooting.


----------



## butla21 (Jan 14, 2006)

I heard the best thing to do with those snows is to smoke the breast on some cedar planks for about 5 - 8 hours then throw the breasts away and eat the planks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Snow geese are no different than almost any other waterfowl (fish eaters excepted). The REAL secret is to take care of them as soon as possible. Don't pile a bunch of hot birds in the back of your rig, stop at the bar for four hours, go home to bed, get up the next day and finally get around to cleaning your birds the next afternoon. They might be a little gamey then. Gee...........YA THINK? If you don't like to eat them, and can't utilize them as they should be, DON'T SHOOT 'EM! It's that simple. 
A young bird's breast fillets grilled rare/medium rare are awfully good. Try skipping the marinade, and go with a good, berry based sauce over the sliced/ grilled breast. Really good. Ranks up there with good sirloin. Tough is tough though. For those old birds, sausage or jerky might be the way to go. Grind 50% goose, 25% lean beef and 25% lean pork. With a mild sausage seasoning, it will please the most finicky palate.
Burl


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

butla21 said:


> I heard the best thing to do with those snows is to smoke the breast on some cedar planks for about 5 - 8 hours then throw the breasts away and eat the planks.


That is what people who don't shoot a lot of snows will say.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Very good eating...

Here are a few from Rob Olson - Delta Waterfowl

In Rob We Trust: Snow Goose Done Four Ways
By Rob Olson, President

Before heading out to our annual spring snow goose hunt this year, I was on the phone with a buddy telling him about the upcoming hunt. I described to him how I was going to cook the snows four different ways, to which he replied: "Four ways? I didn't know there was one good way to cook a snow goose!"

I wasn't rattled, because like most snow goose-haters, he'd never actually eaten one done right. We used the following four recipes on our recent trip and everyone agreed it was the best snow goose-in fact, the best waterfowl-they'd ever eaten.

The first step in making the following recipes is taking off the breast meat, the tenderloin strips and the leg/thigh pieces. These three kinds of meat have very different qualities and really need to be cooked separately to maximize their tastiness-trust me on this one.

*Goose Chili*

Goose breast meat can be tough and dry, especially on older birds. This recipe is a creative and easy way of making a pile of goose breasts taste great quickly. This is something you can do around hunting camp during the middle of the day.

Place in a large pot and cover with water:

20 goose breasts 
Stir in:

2 packages of dry onion soup mix 
Bring the water to a rolling boil, then turn down and cook for about two hours.

When the meat pulls apart easily, drain the liquid and let the meat cool while you chop up and sauté:

2 bell peppers 
2 large onions 
10 cloves of garlic 
Crumble the meat and combine with the veggies. Pour in:

2 jars spaghetti sauce 
1 can kidney beans 
1 can brown beans in sauce 
Start adding:

chili powder 
hot sauce 
seasoning salt to taste 
When you're satisfied with the seasoning, put the top on and let it cook till supper. Longer the better and like all stews, soups and gumbos, it's better the next day.

As it cooks, you may need to add liquid to keep the moisture level right. I prefer tomato juice or beer. Of course, if the shooting is done for the day, you'll probably want to mix the tomato juice and beer and sample it first to make sure you're not putting low quality beverages into your chili.

*Tastes-Like-Ribs Barbequed Goose Legs*

I think the legs and thighs are the best part of any waterfowl. The meat is juicy and tender and worth taking the time to remove. Remember, when your friends are taking the legs/thighs off the birds, you've got to pull the skin far enough back to get the whole "flap" of meat on either side of the thigh.

This is so easy and so good, you've just got to try it. It makes sense to do this recipe in concert with the goose chili because you also need to start the goose leg recipe by boiling the meat for a couple hours.

Start by boiling in a large pot of water:

20 goose legs and thighs, attached 
Stir in:

2 packages of dry onion soup mix 
Watch the meat closely as it boils because you don't want the meat actually falling off the bones or they'll fall apart on the barbeque. Once the meat is done simply pop them on the grill and slather lots of good barbeque sauce on them.

I promise that you cannot make enough of these. Leftovers, though uncommon, are great for in-the-field snacks the next day. Pop them in a Ziploc and put them in your blind bag for next morning's hunt. You'll be a hero.

*Goose 'Carpaccio'*

This is one of the easiest and tastiest little appetizers you can do while the guys are busy cleaning your gun because you are nice enough to cook for them.

Simply take a few goose breasts and sprinkle liberal amounts of your favorite seasonings on them. If you have a special dry rub concoction that will do nicely. Otherwise, hit both sides of each breast with heaps of black pepper, garlic powder and salt or Cajun shake. Be creative and liberal about it.

Cook them inside if you don't care about smoking up the place, or outside on the barbeque if you want to avoid the smoke alarm going off. Sear the meat quickly on high heat until the outside is dark but not burnt.

Now, simply slice it thin and serve hot. It is critical you serve it hot. You can pop the meat into the oven to cook it a little more if you desire, but please don't. A nice extra is to provide soy sauce and even wasabi for dipping to put a sushi spin on this one, or you can do the Carpaccio spin and drizzle a little olive oil and lemon juice on the sliced meat with more seasonings.

*Goose Fingers*

You kept the tenderloins separate for good reason. You wouldn't put your deer tenderloins in a chili would you?

Simply dust these strips in flour and fry. Serve them with your favorite dipping sauce. Sweet chili or plum and hot mustard is a terrific combination.

Good Luck!


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

I treat them like I would a piece of beef. Make sure to trim off the outer membrane and any silver. Season them up and throw them on the grill to a medium rare. Once you get to medium - medium well, you will have the consistency of liver.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

We used to put about 60-100 sob breasts in a big roaster along with a bunch of onions, garlic and homemade chokecherry wine. We would then get real drunk on more beer and wine then eat it about half raw usually around midnight. It was always really really tasty....


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I would eat a snow goose before a canada goose any day of the week!!!



> Make sure to trim off the outer membrane and any silver


That is the biggest tip to give anyone who is going to cook duck/goose. Get rid of the muscle membrane and you will change your thought about eating waterfowl!!!

Damn Buckseye...you just made my mouth sweat!!!!


----------



## butla21 (Jan 14, 2006)

butla21 wrote: 
I heard the best thing to do with those snows is to smoke the breast on some cedar planks for about 5 - 8 hours then throw the breasts away and eat the planks.

That is what people who don't shoot a lot of snows will say.

ASLAKSON,
you're right, i dont shoot a lot of snows down here in MS. however this is something that my buddies and I are wanting to get into since we are COVERED with them every year on our lease. Just dont know to hunt them yet. we kill 4 or 5 here and there but not 20+, yet. This forum posting is actually the first time that I have heard people say that they are good to eat so I guess I will have to try some this season. Just thought I'd get on here and get some smiles.


----------

